# MTV True Life: Happy Being Fat



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 21, 2008)

According to the latest issue of Entertainment Weekly, tonight (Monday, Jan. 21) MTV will air "True Life: I'm Happy Being Fat" at 10pm Eastern.

It is supposed to be a new show. They did "True Life: I'm Obese" a couple of years ago. That show featured 2 or 3 people who were considering or having weight loss surgery and one person who was happy being fat. This new show it seems may feature a gainer or feeder/feedee. Here's a little show gossip from a blog called The Rotund.

Also, if you have a second hour for vegging in front of the tv, watch A&E an hour earlier at 9pm Eastern for "Intervention" which will feature an "intervention" with a 550 lb 22 year-old. This one feels painful already. 

We'll probably be watching both with an order of pizza and wings in front of us.


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jan 21, 2008)

I love intervention, and I'd really want to see that true life!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah I already posted my hatred for the MTV bullcrap. They used me and my gf at the time for the show. 1 hour interview each, about 6 hours of footage, then they told us that they wanted to film us 5 hours a day for 2 days a week for a month. At that point we told them to f*@# off. They wanted to be like up our butts and they did not offer ANY compensation or payment. Screw them they suck I just hope Aeiry and I are not on TV tomorrow, cuz I'll have to like set MTV on fire. Hmmm how does one set broadcasted airwaves on fire. A lil help here!


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 21, 2008)

i bet you they will focus on a football player or something like that for a guy and a plus size model for a girl. they wont touch on gainers or anything because that's still too touchy for the public to get a handle on:doh:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

I think I emailed some people to be on that show. They emailed me some sort of questions to answer, turns out I was too chicken to return the email.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh wow, theyre actually going through with this episode
And yes, it is actually a male gainer, as far as I know, the guy that agreed to do this is part of another site I visit occasionally
this will be very interesting I think, definetly something to catch tomorrow

p.s. for ironys sake, I noticied it comes on after a marathon of Americas Next Top Model
that stuff just writes itself


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2008)

Self acceptance is wonderful. But only if the quality/characteristic you possess that you've learned to accept is popular with the general public. 

I hate MTV!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 21, 2008)

happy being fat? impossible! bizarre! freakshow material!

so let's make a show about it to see how very odd these people are.

what is wrong with their brains? etc.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 21, 2008)

I know one of the girls that's going to be on there. She's really cool.

I would have liked the separation between feederism and the others, but I can't expect that from MTV. 
Soooooooooo.. I'll be mixed on it more than likely.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmm... I might have to look into this... See what this is like... and maybe post a blog about it... I know that Jonny B. might... at least I hope so... lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 21, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Hmm... I might have to look into this... See what this is like... and maybe post a blog about it... I know that Jonny B. might... at least I hope so... lol



Will do! 
I have to post one about Size Acceptance and Civil rights, and I plan on blogging about the show. I might do some Yoga whilst I'm watching it too: I got to stay limber.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 21, 2008)

ok about this episode i don't think they are gonna show it at least this week they are showing i'm getting out of prison see for yourself


http://www.mtv.com/ontv/dyn/truelife/series.jhtml


----------



## butch (Jan 21, 2008)

The word on the fat street is that MTV had a real hard time finding people to be on this show, for various reasons, including the obvious bias of the producers during the filming of the segments.

They had the hardest time finding fat men to participate, fwiw.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 21, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> ok about this episode i don't think they are gonna show it at least this week they are showing i'm getting out of prison see for yourself
> 
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/ontv/dyn/truelife/series.jhtml



Yeah... I know. I was hoping the site would update sometime today so I don't look like a dork. Entertainment Weekly had it on their list of shows not to miss this week. Hope they don't have the air date wrong.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 21, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> ok about this episode i don't think they are gonna show it at least this week they are showing i'm getting out of prison see for yourself
> 
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/ontv/dyn/truelife/series.jhtml



oh its on, i looked on the tv...its there and im watching it its on at 7pm on the west coast


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was contacted by Ben and his cohorts, Mary and I almost did the show, but like BigFusionNYC I didn't want to give up my time, I gotta work she had school, and I told him that being on MTV wasn't all that important to me.

he was floored, what an ass too... he harassed my mother big time, I gave him a piece of my mind tho.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm watching the Intervention...with Josh, the young guy who is very fat. 

It just started...more thoughts to come later.



Oh and True Life is showing I'm Happy To Be Fat tonight....9pm in chicago.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 21, 2008)

That show FUCKING SUCKED, but had two ok halves at the same time. So one whole success out of a potential three wholes from six halves? Yea. Real nice.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 21, 2008)

ok, so that pretty much went as good as expected to be, it couldve been alot worse
but still, half of it was just terrible and bias

the fat activist on campus was really good in my opinion, im glad she got her club started, though it looked like she wasnt going to get it (alot of the judges looked confused to why she needed it, well in this diet and beauty obsessed world, can they blame her?) i thought the SSBHM segment was alot better than expected, they didnt portray him as a complete freak, but the part that disappointed me was the 320 lb girl. She seemed vivacious and confident, but i think the segment will be misunderstood by alot of people. If she wants to lose weight for health reasons, good for her, but unfortunately alot of people will see it as :see, fat people arent REALLY confident and they just want to be thin like everyone else. If she ends the show losing weight, than that means she really didnt like herself and was embarrassed at being fat: clearly she was confident, but the way MTV did the show makes it seem like they werent completely happy, even a little miserable

but still it could have been worse, right?


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 21, 2008)

it was lame....i knew it would be because we know and MTV nows that the world isn't ready for the REAL chub lovers to be out there. i think that guy that came from California was the only one on the show that really showed what a real FA was all about.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 21, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> it was lame....i knew it would be because we know and MTV nows that the world isn't ready for the REAL chub lovers to be out there. i think that guy that came from California was the only one on the show that really showed what a real FA was all about.



Well it was everything: Size/Fat Acceptance, Fat Admiration.... I don't know where the hell feederism came into play, but I think someone got confused in the middle (I'm sure it wasn't you TFG): I'm sensing MTV did, even though I SENT them a message trying to explain the differences five months ago? (SIGH) They're not learning.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 22, 2008)

Feederism probably came in because it has shock value and will get ratings. Superficially it does seem like a logical outgrowth of fat acceptance, doesn't it, though? If you think of size acceptance solely as the acceptance of a larger size, then what could be more accepting than encouragement?


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well it was everything: Size/Fat Acceptance, Fat Admiration.... I don't know where the hell feederism came into play, but I think someone got confused in the middle (I'm sure it wasn't you TFG): I'm sensing MTV did, even though I SENT them a message trying to explain the differences five months ago? (SIGH) They're not learning.



well its MTV, they have been around and who are we???? i mean hell we don't know what were talking about:doh:


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought they did a good job. I don't think the stories/people were all that compelling, but I think the college student and the man used the opportunity to try to make something happen. In the meantime, we got a taste of each person's desires and struggles at least somewhat related to their experiences as fat people. I had the sense that once they set people into situations that the people were being who they were. It's not easy to get people to feel that comfortable when they're being filmed.

Did you watch the one about the alcoholics?


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 22, 2008)

yea im all for bringing it out into public eyes as a plus not a negative, but yes you were right, the stories were very BLAND


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> Feederism probably came in because it has shock value and will get ratings. Superficially it does seem like a logical outgrowth of fat acceptance, doesn't it, though? If you think of size acceptance solely as the acceptance of a larger size, then what could be more accepting than encouragement?



Uhhh... body liberation? Damnit. When I sent them the message about separation of concepts, I should have shown them a bunch of pages like NAAFAs beliefs, HAES, and things for them to really get research. I should of known there little operative would have failed me when I replied to her message.

I didn't imply that though: I was wondering where it came into the play. It wasn't even mentioned, so I think fat admiration got confused with being synonymous with feederism in the case. So like, I think the preview online with words probably said "Feederism," but it wasn't even in the show. I'm just saying they got confused.


----------



## butch (Jan 22, 2008)

Jon, from the info I picked up at various online fat sites and listservs and such is that they were looking for someone into feederism, but couldn't find anyone willing to appear on TV. 

I think they would have played up the freak angle if they could have found a willing participant, so its interesting to see what they did, editing wise, with the folks who would agree to be on the program.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2008)

butch said:


> Jon, from the info I picked up at various online fat sites and listservs and such is that they were looking for someone into feederism, but couldn't find anyone willing to appear on TV.
> 
> I think they would have played up the freak angle if they could have found a willing participant, so its interesting to see what they did, editing wise, with the folks who would agree to be on the program.



Ah. Thank you! I thought they got confused, and reported it as such. Thanks for the heads up.

I just talked a bit with Roxie, and when it came to her 1/3: They missed a lot of things.


----------



## nerdcore (Jan 22, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> ok, so that pretty much went as good as expected to be, it couldve been alot worse
> but still, half of it was just terrible and bias
> 
> the fat activist on campus was really good in my opinion, im glad she got her club started, though it looked like she wasnt going to get it (alot of the judges looked confused to why she needed it, well in this diet and beauty obsessed world, can they blame her?) i thought the SSBHM segment was alot better than expected, they didnt portray him as a complete freak, but the part that disappointed me was the 320 lb girl. She seemed vivacious and confident, but i think the segment will be misunderstood by alot of people. If she wants to lose weight for health reasons, good for her, but unfortunately alot of people will see it as :see, fat people arent REALLY confident and they just want to be thin like everyone else. If she ends the show losing weight, than that means she really didnt like herself and was embarrassed at being fat: clearly she was confident, but the way MTV did the show makes it seem like they werent completely happy, even a little miserable
> ...



I feel like tha 320 pound girl came off looking like she really loved herself and it was clear that she was going to lose the weight for her health.
In the end she said she would never lose the weight for looks, she looks and feels better at the bigger weight.
The college student seemed like she was so insecure about a lot of things, probably stemming from what she described as a bullied childhood and I think if anything people are going to say she is insecure because she is fat.
The guy on the show was fantastic! I loved how he talked about the difference between being someone's fetish and someone's partner and the way that you can be both.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 22, 2008)

Feeding would have come into play on this show *IF *they had used the footage of me and my girlfriend at the time Aeiry. They literally filmed a 1 hour interview with each of us, about 5 hours of footage of us doing stuff together, and then we get a call saying "We want to film you for 5 hours, twice a week for the next month". That's when Aeiry and I basically told them to go f$*# themselves. They wanted us to hang out with our friends and be all "normal" but have our friend commenting on weight gain and being fat and blah blah blah - stuff we NEVER talk about like. 

Also, they wanted to film Aeiry feeding me and rubbing my belly and such, like we did behind closed doors because they REALLY REALLY wanted to show it on the air - basically for Shock Value. We didn't wanna do that in front of the dozens of viewers lol. They also wanted to like go waaaaaaay deeper than than they did with anyone on the aired show tonight. All the producers were calling us telling us that the footage was spectacular blah blah blah, the whole time, I'm saying, if we're so great, why don't you pay us? Basically Leftright Productions didn't have the authorization from MTV to compensate the people being filmed. I thought, hey whatever it will probably take like 3 days to shoot or what not, I was wrong, I'm so glad the show sucked and they didn't use any of the footage of me and Aeiry. Also, originally, instead of the Roxie girl, it was supposed to be a segment with Joy Nash - the Fat Rant youtube chick. Screw MTV they suck anyway, the last good show they ever produced was YO! MTV RAPS!!

ED LOVER DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2008)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Feeding would have come into play on this show *IF *they had used the footage of me and my girlfriend at the time Aeiry. They literally filmed a 1 hour interview with each of us, about 5 hours of footage of us doing stuff together, and then we get a call saying "We want to film you for 5 hours, twice a week for the next month". That's when Aeiry and I basically told them to go f$*# themselves. They wanted us to hang out with our friends and be all "normal" but have our friend commenting on weight gain and being fat and blah blah blah - stuff we NEVER talk about like.
> 
> Also, they wanted to film Aeiry feeding me and rubbing my belly and such, like we did behind closed doors because they REALLY REALLY wanted to show it on the air - basically for Shock Value. We didn't wanna do that in front of the dozens of viewers lol. They also wanted to like go waaaaaaay deeper than than they did with anyone on the aired show tonight. All the producers were calling us telling us that the footage was spectacular blah blah blah, the whole time, I'm saying, if we're so great, why don't you pay us? Basically Leftright Productions didn't have the authorization from MTV to compensate the people being filmed. I thought, hey whatever it will probably take like 3 days to shoot or what not, I was wrong, I'm so glad the show sucked and they didn't use any of the footage of me and Aeiry. Also, originally, instead of the Roxie girl, it was supposed to be a segment with Joy Nash - the Fat Rant youtube chick. Screw MTV they suck anyway, the last good show they ever produced was YO! MTV RAPS!!
> 
> ED LOVER DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ah. Good. I'm learning more about this.
I saw Joy's post about dismissing them. I'm happy she did, but on the other hand: They could have presented her well, and possibly shifted this into at least some form of balance.

Thanks for the heads up. I was wondering if it would come into play somewhere.
And yes: ED LOVER DANCE!


----------



## biackrlng (Jan 22, 2008)

interesting indeed


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 22, 2008)

does anyone know if it's gonna be airing any other times this week? im mad that i missed it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2008)

ClashCityRocker said:


> does anyone know if it's gonna be airing any other times this week? im mad that i missed it.



It's on overdrive Kool Keith:

http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?id=1579759&vid=204219


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 23, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> It's on overdrive Kool Keith:
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?id=1579759&vid=204219



it's dr. octagon now thanks!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 23, 2008)

it looked better than i expected...but i think it was hilarious how the announcer guy at the beginning sounded disgusted when reading the stuff(this is true life: i'm happy...being..fat.). the first girl(i already forgot her name) was GREAT. the guy was GREAT. the other girl...yeah she came off as being really...real, i guess. you hear her talk about being harassed and belittled as a kid, and then hearing about the size acceptance movement and it seems like it was just the thing she needed...which is good, cuz i can see that being the case for a lot of people. overall i guess it was good, but mtv still managed to edit it to make them seem like wackjobs for thinking the way they do. eh.


----------

